# Is Deconetwork Overwhelmed?



## Mlabbas (Sep 12, 2011)

We Signed up with Deconetwork nearly 2 years ago, with the assurance that they would implement right-to-left type/font in the design tool on the platform. We are a t-shirt company in the Middle East serving primarily Arabic speaking customers therefore this option is critical to us. 

We were told in the lead up to signing up that this will be done for a small fee which we agreed by e-mail correspondence.

Till now this has not been implemented properly. We reached a point last year where Deconetwork has the fonts that we asked for, but as of yet has not uploaded them. We have inquired about this with them over a DOZEN times in the last year. Both phone calls and by email. All we get is: "our team is still working on it and we can't provide you with a time line".

This is of course a response that would be acceptable if we were asking for new implementations to be done for free - we would totally understand. But this is a feature that has been pending for many months - and it is stopping us from reaching our audience. 

We are sorry to have to resort to this public space to air our discontent, but we have literally tried everything else.


----------



## Mietek (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Amir,
Thanks for your email. I fully understand your position, and I wanted to apologize. I need to take a blame for that as initially I assumed that adding Arabic fonts into the system will be as simple as regular fonts and it was me who was your direct contact in this matter. It is not. We assumed things and then tried to keep to the expectation while more unexpected problems occurred. The problem here is that your request is very specific. The truth is that our application is in the first place designed in English. That said, we still want to keep up to the promise and looking into providing those fonts to you. You can see that we have added some Arabic fonts already and while it is not working 100% as expected... it works. We definitely have made a mistake by assuming things and provide the promise in the first place without fully investigating what it will take to support Arabic fonts. That said we didn't give up on it and as a DecoNetwork team, still working on some ways to make it happen. In general as a third party application, we should avoid any promises at all. I understand your need for going public with this request, but I can assure you that you would have equal attention from our end in this matter regardless of this attempt. Once again, I am sorry for any inconvenience. I will keep you updated on the progress, as soon as I know more.


----------



## Mlabbas (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Mietek, 

Bobby here from Mlabbas.com, thanks for getting back to us on the forum. 

You don't need to "take the blame" for thinking this was an easy task because what brought us to sign up with DecoNetwork was guaranteed before your involvement.

The Deconetwork sales rep Patti Thomson had asked the tech team about the "right-to-left" language fonts and got back to us with a very specific quote for them to implement this. Therefore this request is definitely something that was studied carefully enough to warrant a specific 1-time dollar amount. 

I can only conclude 2 things:

1. Either you are unable to push through this task because the team is overwhelmed with things they deem more important. Ignoring that we were promised this as a basis for subscribing. 

2. The person in the Deco team who was able to implement this task and offer a quote for it has perhaps left the company leaving behind no one capable of doing it.

We hope that neither is true.


----------



## mrblond (Feb 8, 2014)

The OP should change the title of this thread to "right-to-left type/fonts in DecoNetwork"


----------



## Mlabbas (Sep 12, 2011)

mrblond said:


> The OP should change the title of this thread to "right-to-left type/fonts in DecoNetwork"


The title of this post is appropriate because it is about how deconetwork is just ignoring us. As evidenced by this un-answered open thread. And more so by the 14 times that we contacted them about this particular since September 2013. 

Still waiting.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

*DecoNetwork - Support right to left fonts*

Hi Bobby,

I just wanted to add some comments to your post for you but I'll also contact you direct.

First to address your questions about DecoNetwork being overwhelmed. I can assure you from a development perspective DecoNetwork has been frequently releasing new updates on our platform. We're up to version 6.011 now with on average a new major release and update every 12 months. We currently do minor updates every two weeks which are now logged in our release notes section Back to Release notes | DecoNetwork.

In the case your requesting which is the support of right-left characters for fonts like Arabic and Hewbrew - It quite directly comes down to demand for this feature which to date has been very low. You noted you received a quote to get this developed? I'll need to look back over the history of the task but I'll email you direct so you forward me what you have.

This change is quite extensive and probably not something that can easily be supported for multiple reasons. But I can elaborate more in email in detail once I understand more of you request.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------

